# Power Cord Mod



## BIG ALEX (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi new to site glad I'm here have a 2006 21rs and love it.

Just finish my first mod which was supply power cord mod due to copper theives in my area.

They cut my cord so I replace it with a park power supply kit.

thanks Big Alex


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Good idea!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Yup awesome 1st mod...Love ours....Welcome to Outbackers!!--Mike


----------



## Manchester_Fan (Feb 5, 2011)

I was thinking of doing this mod - what does it entail? Is it a mod for those with limited electrical experience?


----------



## BIG ALEX (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes really esay just like relacing a light switch.


----------



## Manchester_Fan (Feb 5, 2011)

Awesome! Is there a kit or a parts list?


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Manchester_Fan said:


> Awesome! Is there a kit or a parts list?


I've seen the kits for $99. Doesn't look like $99 worth of parts. That's the only reason I haven't done it.


----------



## BIG ALEX (Aug 23, 2011)

Camping world part#20300 cost 119.99


----------



## Mark W (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi All!

My wife and I are brand new Outback 250RS owners--we're actually awaiting delivery this coming week for our unit. I'm going through all the various forums, trying to learn all that which I do not yet know! As such, per this thread of the power cord mod--does "mod" mean modification?--I'm trying to understand exactly what this is and does?

If I am getting this, are you all referring to the main power cord coming out of the trailer that plugs into any park-provided electrical outlet? If so, how does this detachable system work? Is it possible for anyone to provide a specific description of what this is, how it works and if possible, include a picture or two of it?

Thank you all in advance and please excuse my lack of knowledge about such a product.

Looking forward to learning oodles from you all!

--Mark


----------



## MT MIke (Aug 13, 2011)

Mark W said:


> Hi All!
> 
> My wife and I are brand new Outback 250RS owners--we're actually awaiting delivery this coming week for our unit. I'm going through all the various forums, trying to learn all that which I do not yet know! As such, per this thread of the power cord mod--does "mod" mean modification?--I'm trying to understand exactly what this is and does?
> 
> ...


Welcome to Outbackers!

To answer your questions, yes, "mod" means modification and is short for anything a person does to change the function or appearance of their trailer.

This particular thread is about making the shore power cord into a detachable cord, instead of one that has to pulled out of or pushed into the mouse-hole on the side of your trailer. In this case, I think it is about "grass is always greener." My previous trailer had a detachable shore cord, and I was happy to see that my new Outback had a self-stowing cord. I can see if you do a lot of cold-weather camping where a detachable cord might have advantages, in that it would be easier to coil up, or at least you could bring it inside the trailer to warm so it would coil up, but other than that, I like the current (no pun intended) system.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

MT MIke said:


> I think it is about "grass is always greener." My previous trailer had a detachable shore cord, and I was happy to see that my new Outback had a self-stowing cord.


The reason the OP said he wanted a detachable cord was due to Cooper thieves.


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

It's a good mod, unfortunately, the parts in the Marinco kit do not always cover the existing cutout and you'll likely have to fabricate some kind of mounting system. IMO, you are much better off buying the inlet and end connector for the power cord separately and making your own mounting plate out of Starboard or some other UV resistant material. There are a lot of good plastics out there. I attached mine using self-tapping screws into the wall and white silicon to seal the screw holes and run a bead around the edge for a total seal. I'm not worried about copper thieves, but I needed a place for my Prog Ind EMS to live and the space under the cabinet between the two rockers was the only place that made sense.


----------



## Mark W (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you Mike, Andy and Bob, for both the welcome to the forum as well as the great explanations and photo of just what it was I did not know--but do now! I'm looking forward to learning so much more from everyone on the forum!

Until next time...

--Mark


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

I thought about this mod as well. After rolling the hoses, sewer lines and all other extras into the storage compartments, I have decided the ease of pushing the cord into the mouse hole is far easyer than findind another spot to store a cable.


----------

